# Showing off and Scope Questions



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I usually don't like to brag but I wanted to show off, my deer, bench rest, coyote, and raccon gun. Its a remington 700 XCR in 308. I also wanted to know what would be a good solid scope for 1000 yds? I a using a 4.5 by 14 Nikon Buckmaster scope. Any suggestions on a better scope, I like the Leupolds but I don't think I can afford it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun ! What is your price range for a new scope ?


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

up to 450 would be the most i could spend. I know can be a ebay a good place for used scopes, but it makes me leery about broken seals....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have a plan for the buckmaster? If not you should be able to sell it for a bit of cash to add to the kitty. Look at the Vortex line. I've heard good things about them and own one of their less expensive ones that I think is excellent for the money !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have scopes that run the price range pretty good and have lots of good scopes but, my choice is Burris first.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

http://bushnell.com/products/scopes/riflescopes/elite6500/652165MD/ This is my dream scope. The 2.5x is a nice feature for hunting in wooded areas where shots are not long. Dials up to 16x which should be good at 1000 yards. If you are shooting that far you will find the mill dots and paralax adjustment will be helpful.

Here is an ebay link. If you can get another $100 together you can have it with free shipping. If you sell that nikon you have that will probably put you right on the money. Pun intended.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUSHNELL-ELITE-6500-RIFLE-SCOPE-2-5-16X42-652164-B-New-in-BOX-2-5x16x42-GUN-/280903092220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41672107fc#ht_3052wt_905


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Is the buckmaster a BDC or mildot? If it is and you want to part with it, let me know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

Signtron

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

If you are looking for a 1000 yard scope I dont think I would set my price tag to low. I would save up for awhile and get a good one. I dont know if you already have one but a good rangefinder is also important. I would do some research on some scopes find out what would work good for what you need and then start saving. Its cheaper to pay more the first time than to go cheap and buy the good one down the road.
I have also heared good things about the vortex lineup.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Also what are you shooting for bullets and do you have any pics of some groups. Nice looking rifle.


----------



## Legion (May 3, 2012)

For that price I would also say Burris. Good luck


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

Vortex viper series is around $500 or look into millet optics I have 2 and for the price they are great


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

For 1000yd shooting I would go at least to a 20x. When you get that far out, things start looking awfully tiny!! The extra magnification will really help. Look at all the 1000yd benchrest shooters. You won't find any of them shooting less than 20x, most are 24x-36x for a reason. If it were me, I'd go Nightforce or I wouldn't go. I'd have to save for 2yrs though!!


----------

